
A degree course should last a year – after that, let them pay - da02
https://www.spectator.co.uk/2017/06/a-degree-course-should-last-a-year-after-that-let-them-pay/
======
shahbaby
“How we live is so different from how we ought to live that he who studies
what ought to be done rather than what is done will learn the way to his
downfall rather than to his preservation.” ― Niccolò Machiavelli

